# Racer's Edge 1/18 Scale Racing



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

This year's winter racing season will begin November 20th at the fairgrounds in Smethport, Pa. We're looking forward to another round of competition on the carpet. The rules have changed this year, the Fun BuRP class has been renamed 1/18 Fun Class and will allow all 1/18 scale vehicles from the BRP cars to the RC18T and on. It gives everyone a place to run their 1/18 scale, the entry is only $2 and there will be no points or awards, it's just for fun. I'm also hoping the Oval BRP class makes a comeback either in stock or mod form and we can also have some good tight racing on the oval too. 
I Love Oval!!  
For a look at this years rules:
http://www.racersedgerc.com/rules.html


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Speaking of 1/18 scale. Where does your wife want to run? Maybe she can chime in since we haven't seen her in awhile. Joy, do you want to run Mini-Ts on the oval or road course? I think TRX (Mike Tarabori) would like to run some oval with his Trinity Spider. Next question, fun class or for points?

Just mounted up my body on the Fun Won V2 yesterday and started masking so other than building a battery pack I'm about ready to go with the BuRP. :thumbsup:


----------



## Joy (May 24, 2003)

Mostly, I'd just like to be able to run both BRP and Mini-T. I was figuring Mini-T in fun class and BRP in oval but 1/18 oval sounds like fun too. Don't care about points, thanks for asking.


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

*Holy Carpet Crimefighter!!!*

.....


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Oh no you didn't? :lol:


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

The first week of racing this year had few racers in the 1/18 scale classes. It was the first week though, and we're all hoping the local BRP racers will come out and play. The road course is much more complicated this year and slow is fast for sure! Joy and I ran oval and it was good to run the SC18's again. My V2 Fun Won is virtually a no brainer it's so hooked! The trick to fast laps is trying to hit the smoothest spots on the carpet which seems better this year. We also liked the new center section which is much easier to see over on the back stretch. I believe I ran 70 laps (stock) in the 2nd heat which I think beats the old record of 68 laps (mod).


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

K1M >> Sounds good We were thinking of a one day road trip. What time does racing start again?


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

I think the track opens around 10:00 and racing starts at 12:30. depending on how big the turnout is, we usually get done around 5:00 - 6:00. Don't forget your longjohns!!


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

*Results 11-27-05*

Good to see all the BRP racers again! 


```
-- 1/18 Fun Class - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name id
1 1 24 5:03.38 Rick Morgan 3 
2 2 24 5:08.74 Courtney Morse 19 
3 4 21 5:03.34 Joy Fortner 35 
4 6 17 5:14.03 Logan Tilley 13 
5 3 16 5:16.51 Barb Morgan 15 
6 7 16 5:20.91 Drew Teclaw 14 
-- 5 --- DNS --- Clayton Tarabori 26
-- Open BuRP - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps	time	 name				id	avg.mph
1 2 67	 5:02.60 Kim Fortner		 33	 14.79
2 1 59	 5:00.92 Joy Fortner		 34	 13.10
3 4 59	 5:01.90 Don Weimer		 25	 13.06
4 3 35	 5:10.79 Matthew Weimer   22	 7.52
-- 5 --- DNS ---	Mike Button		 12	 0.00
```


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

WOW nice turnout K1m!!!


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

*results 12/11/05*

Only six mini racers this week. 3 on the oval and 3 on the road course, but the records did fall.

```
[b]-- Open BuRP - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 3 71 5:01.71 Kim Fortner 30 15.72
2 2 63 5:01.04 Scot Tarabori 20 13.98
3 1 55 5:02.27 Clayton Tarabori 24 12.16

-- 1/18 Fun Class - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name id
1 7 27 5:03.05 Tom Himes 27 
2 8 27 5:09.92 Rick Morgan 4 
3 6 18 5:03.76 Barb Morgan 6 [/b]
```


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Our turnout here was down also. Getting close to Christmas !!!


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

*Results for 12-18-05*


```
[b]		-- 1/18 Fun Class - A  Main -- 
Pos Car Laps	time	 name				id
  1   6  25	 5:10.73 Rick Morgan		   8 
  2   7  24	 5:34.84 Courtney Morse		7 
  3   9  23	 5:10.46 Joy Fortner		  20 
  4   0  16	 5:02.00 Barb Morgan		  10 
 --   8  --- DNS ---	Drew Teclaw		  13

			-- Mini-T - A  Main -- 
Pos Car Laps	time	 name				id	avg.mph
  1   1  66	 5:03.17 Mike Tarabori		30	 14.55
  2   3  59	 5:01.57 Joy Fortner		  21	 13.07
  3   2  53	 5:00.02 Clayton Tarabori	 31	 11.80
  4   4  23	 2:14.81 Kim Fortner		  19	 11.40  [/b]
```


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Anything New going on in PA ???????


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Less BRPs, more 1/18 scale off roaders.........as in Mini-Ts and RC18Ts.


----------

